# dudo que haya venido / viniera



## camino al andar

Diferencia de sentido entre "dudo que haya venido a la fiesta " y "dudo que viniera a la fiesta". Sé que ambos son correctos, pero no sé cuándo usar uno u otro. Por favor,  responderme con información documentada, no con opiniones. Muchas gracias.


----------



## pijopajolero

What kind of documentations do you need?


----------



## camino al andar

Hola, quiero decir que no me sirven ´´me parece que´´ o ´´creo que...´´ o ´´los dos suenan bien¨... Necesito una respuesta basada en los usos del subjuntivo según la  gramática española. Y si se hace referencia a la fuente, mejor. Muchas gracias. CAA.


----------



## obz

Es el mismo que el indicativo. También es lo mismo que lo de inglés.

_No han venido a la fiesta. Dudo que hayan venido __ a la fiesta__. _
_They haven't come to the party. I doubt they have come __to the party__._

El pasado, hasta, e incluyendo ahora misma. Estamos en la fiesta, o en el tiempo de la fiesta... y todavía no han venido, o puede que hayan venido, pero lo dudas. No les ves, ni les has visto tú. Mañana, después de la fiesta, no podemos decir eso sobre la fiesta en cuestión porque ya no exsiste.

_No vinieron __ a la fiesta__. Dudo que vinieron __ a la fiesta__._
_The didn't come. I doubt that they came._

El pasado terminado, no se sabe cuando, porque no hay más información. Estamos en el tiempo después de la fiesta. La fiesta se acabó, y no vinieron. O puede que hubieran venido, pero lo dudas. No les viste, ni les habías visto. Puedes seguir con esta construcción indefinidamente en el futuro....


----------



## vikiriki

obz said:


> Es el mismo que el indicativo. También es lo mismo que lo de inglés.
> 
> _No han venido a la fiesta. Dudo que hayan venido __ a la fiesta__. _
> _They haven't come to the party. I doubt they have come __to the party__._
> 
> El pasado, hasta, e incluyendo ahora misma. Estamos en la fiesta, o en el tiempo de la fiesta... y todavía no han venido, o puede que hayan venido, pero lo dudas. No les ves, ni les has visto tú. Mañana, después de la fiesta, no podemos decir eso sobre la fiesta en cuestión porque ya no exsiste.
> 
> _No vinieron __ a la fiesta__. Dudo que vinieran __ a la fiesta__._
> _The didn't come. I doubt that they came._
> 
> El pasado terminado, no se sabe cuando, porque no hay más información. Estamos en el tiempo después de la fiesta. La fiesta se acabó, y no vinieron. O puede que hubieran venido, por lo dudas. No les viste, ni les habías visto. Puedes seguir con esta construcción indefinidamente en el futuro....



Por lo demás, todo correcto


----------



## obz

Gracias vikiriki, un dedo gordo se cayó sobre la 'o' en vez de la 'a' de 'vinieran' 

Aquí para 'camino al andar'



> * Diferencias con el pretérito perfecto simple  [editar]*
> 
> Muchos hispanohablantes tienen problemas para diferenciar el pretérito perfecto compuesto y el pretérito perfecto simple, llegando al punto de usarse indistintamente estos dos tiempos verbales. La función de ambos tiempos no es igual, ya que el pretérito perfecto simple enfatiza el hecho pasado, pero el pretérito perfecto compuesto se localiza en el presente, siendo el presente un resultado de un hecho pasado.
> 
> 
> El chico vio el coche.
> El chico ha visto el coche.
> *En (1) La acción es indefinida y posiblemente sea lejana en el presente. Hace énfasis en el hecho de que el niño vio el coche, en cambio en (2) El sujeto está en el presente, pero este presente es resultado de una acción pasada.*
> Existen además diferencias dialectales en las que el uso del presente perfecto es diferente. Así el uso de unos dialectos puede ser agramatical desde el punto de vista de otros dialectos, etc. Por ejemplo, en algunas zonas de España se emplea el compuesto para acciones que acabaron recientemente y el simple cuando se refiere a una acción más lejana en el pasado.[1


Cito un articulo de wikipedia.
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Presente_perfecto


----------



## obz

camino al andar said:


> Necesito una respuesta basada en los usos del subjuntivo según la  gramática española. Y si se hace referencia a la fuente, mejor. Muchas gracias. CAA.



El uso del subjuntivo aquí es porque dudaste algo. Simplemente no se puede decir 'dudo que + indicativo' sea lo que sea el tiempo verbal.
Si eso es lo que te confunde, necesitas leer de pronto sobre el uso general del subjuntivo en español. Dudas y deseos son dos de los fundamentales del subjuntivo, entre otras cosas.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

camino al andar said:


> Diferencia de sentido entre "dudo que haya venido a la fiesta " y "dudo que viniera a la fiesta". Sé que ambos son correctos, pero no sé cuándo usar uno u otro. Por favor,  responderme con información documentada, no con opiniones. Muchas gracias.


 
La diferencia es simple. El pretérito perfecto de subjuntivo corresponde al pretérito perfecto compuesto  de indicativo, y el imperfecto de subjuntivo corresponde al pretérito perfecto simple.

Si en afirmativo dices _Creo que *ha venido *a la fiesta, _en negativo dices _No creo que *haya venido* a la fiesta.
_Si dices _Creo que *vino *a la fiesta_, dices _No creo que *viniera *a la fiesta._


----------



## caniho

camino al andar said:


> Diferencia de sentido entre "dudo que haya venido a la fiesta " y "dudo que viniera a la fiesta". Sé que ambos son correctos, pero no sé cuándo usar uno u otro. Por favor,  responderme con información documentada, no con opiniones. Muchas gracias.



Bueno, como de costumbre me voy a permitir contestar en los términos que considere más oportunos, que en este caso no incluyen el aporte de ningún tipo de documentación.

La diferencia es que en la primera frase la fiesta todavía se desarrolla, o en todo caso terminó sólo recientemente, por lo que quizás esta persona podría aún hacer acto de presencia. En el segundo caso la fiesta es algo acabado y finiquitado. Esta persona vino o no vino, pero en cualquier caso es un hecho consumado. En el indicativo es el indefinido y en el subjuntivo es el imperfecto, así de simple:

_Seguro que __vino.
Dudo que viniera._

Por lo tanto estoy de acuerdo con todos los comentarios anteriores.


----------



## VivaReggaeton88

Dudo que viniera is not correct.

Dudo que haya venido is correct.

The first one is said a lot but it is not right.


----------



## obz

VivaReggaeton88 said:


> Dudo que viniera is not correct.
> 
> Dudo que haya venido is correct.
> 
> The first one is said a lot but it is not right.



Why can we not doubt in the present, about the past?


----------



## VivaReggaeton88

obz said:


> Why can we not doubt in the present, about the past?



You can, haya venido is still the past, but gramatically, viniera here is not correct, although it is very common. Just like:

Espero que te haya ido bien el examen. 
not
Espero que te fuera bien el examen.


----------



## obz

VivaReggaeton88 said:


> You can, haya venido is still the past, but gramatically, viniera here is not correct, although it is very common. Just like:
> 
> Espero que te haya ido bien el examen.
> not
> Espero que te fuera bien el examen.



That doesn't answer the question about why we cannot wish or doubt about the past in the present.

Espero que salieran a tiempo.
I hope they left on time.

Dudo que supieran de...
I doubt they knew about...

Why are these wrong?


----------



## MarieSuzanne

VivaReggaeton88 said:


> Dudo que viniera is not correct.
> 
> Dudo que haya venido is correct.
> 
> The first one is said a lot but it is not right.



Estás totalmente equivocado. "Dudo que viniera" es correctísimo. ¿Por qué haces afirmaciones tan tajantes y desacertadas sin ningún fundamento?


----------



## pijopajolero

obz said:


> That doesn't answer the question about why we cannot wish or doubt about the past in the present.
> 
> Espero que salieran a tiempo.
> I hope they left on time.
> 
> Dudo que supieran de...
> I doubt they knew about...
> 
> Why are these wrong?



They aren't.

Although I've not taken the time to research this myself, it seems that there was an attempt at one point to criticize this sort of structures as not entirely grammatical. I'm not sure in what source or around what time that attempt was made. The only temporal concordance that I can find in my grammar books for this sort of structure is: Si la oración principal va en tiempo pasado o condicional, la oración subordinada irá en Pret. Imperfecto de Subjuntivo.

What it says is certainly resonable. Whether it is true with no exception, I do not know.


----------



## obz

pijopajolero said:


> Si la oración principal va en tiempo pasado o condicional, la oración subordinada irá en Pret. Imperfecto de Subjuntivo.
> .



Si claro. No se dice (en inglés tampoco)
_
'Quería que vengan'_

sino,

_Quería__ que vinieran._

Nunca he oído nadie criticar (salva VivaReggaeton88)
_Espero que vinieran.

_Ni en inglés o español.


----------



## Ynez

_- Luis dice que fue a la fiesta esa a la que fuiste el otro día.
- ¿Sí? Pues yo no lo vi. No había mucha gente y yo me paseé por todas partes, así que dudo que viniera.



- He visto hoy a Luis y me ha dicho que vendría a la fiesta, aunque primero tenía que terminar un informe. Voy a echar un vistazo por ahí, a ver si lo veo.
- Pues si tenía que terminar uno de sus largos informes, dudo que haya venido a la fiesta._


----------



## caniho

VivaReggaeton88 said:


> You can, haya venido is still the past, but gramatically, viniera here is not correct, although it is very common. Just like:
> 
> Espero que te haya ido bien el examen.
> not
> Espero que te fuera bien el examen.



En _dudo que haya venido_ a la fiesta, haya venido, como forma compuesta que es, expresa un contenido de anterioridad, esto es, la acción ha ocurrido o ha tenido ocasión de ocurrir en un tiempo anterior al momento en que se enuncia, sin que importe demasiado el momento preciso. Mientras la fiesta no ha terminado o su final está todavía reciente esto está bien, pero si hablamos de una fiesta del pasado el tiempo compuesto pierde su sentido, puesto que ahora sí importa el momento en que ocurre la acción. Esta persona sólo pudo llegar a la fiesta mientras esta duró, y no en ningún momento posterior, no entre el final de la fiesta y el momento en que se enuncia la frase. Por tanto creo que la equivalencia entre _ha venido_ y _haya venido_ está plenamente justificada y no se usará uno en ningún lugar dónde no se usaría el otro.


----------



## Peterrobertini7

camino al andar said:


> Diferencia de sentido entre "dudo que haya venido a la fiesta " y "dudo que viniera a la fiesta". Sé que ambos son correctos, pero no sé cuándo usar uno u otro. Por favor,  responderme con información documentada, no con opiniones. Muchas gracias.



El verbo *dudar *implica en la relativa el subjuntivo, cuando usas el *pretérito perfecto o antepresente de subjuntivo *estás señalando que tu ''DUDA' está relacionada con un hecho de pasado reciente pero con relación al momento presente ( es decir tú estás en la fiesta). El *pretérito imperfecto de subjuntivo *: 'dudo que viniera a la fiesta' es ya sobre un hecho ya pasado y tú lo dices cuando ya no estás en la fiesta.


----------



## flljob

Peterrobertini7 said:


> El verbo *dudar *implica en la relativa el subjuntivo, cuando usas el *pretérito perfecto o antepresente de subjuntivo *estás señalando que tu ''DUDA' está relacionada con un hecho de pasado reciente pero con relación al momento presente ( es decir tú estás en la fiesta). El *pretérito imperfecto de subjuntivo *: 'dudo que viniera a la fiesta' es ya sobre un hecho ya pasado y tú lo dices cuando ya no estás en la fiesta.


 ¿Y cuál sería el sentido de _*dudo que hubiera venido a la fiesta*_?

Saludos


----------



## iskndarbey

VivaReggaeton88 said:


> Dudo que viniera is not correct.
> 
> Dudo que haya venido is correct.
> 
> The first one is said a lot but it is not right.



I'll join the choir in affirming that this statement is absitively posolutely 100% false. (Well, really only 50% false -- it IS said a lot, but that's primarily because it's perfectly good grammar!)


----------



## iskndarbey

flljob said:


> ¿Y cuál sería el sentido de _*dudo que hubiera venido a la fiesta*_?
> 
> Saludos



En sí, no mucho, porque carece de contexto. Por ejemplo:

Dudo que hubiera venido a la fiesta antes de que muriera el payaso. (Ahora después del triste e inesperado fallecimiento, sí está, pero antes no.)


----------



## Ynez

_- Luis dice que él tenía muchas ganas de venir a la fiesta.
- Dudo que Luis hubiera venido aunque lo hubieran invitado. Venía su antigua novia con un chico y él lo sabía._


I know in English this is "would have come"...but, I don't know why, I don't think we'd say "habría" here at all. Maybe because it is always subjunctive after "dudo que..."? It is interesting.


----------



## caniho

flljob said:


> ¿Y cuál sería el sentido de _*dudo que hubiera venido a la fiesta*_?
> 
> Saludos



Así como el imperfecto de subjuntivo puede corresponder en indicativo a varios tiempos (indefinido, imperfecto y condicional), el pluscuamperfecto de subjuntivo corresponde al pluscuamperfecto de indicativo y al condicinal compuesto. Por ejemplo:

Creo que todavía no *había venido* para cuando empezó la actuación --> No creo ( o dudo) que *hubiera venido* para cuando empezó la actuación.

Creo que *habría venido* si lo hubiéramos invitado --> Dudo que *hubiera venido* aún invitándolo.


----------



## Peterrobertini7

flljob said:


> ¿Y cuál sería el sentido de _*dudo que hubiera venido a la fiesta*_?
> 
> Saludos




el sentido es un *pasado anterior *al momento del habla (pluperfect subjunctive). Vale la PENA RECORDAR que el pretérito imperfecto de subjuntivo -ara se usa para el pasado, presente y futuro, sus límites temporales no son tan claros como el modo indicativo.


----------



## manicha

Tengo que reconocer que la frase "Dudo que viniera" me sonaba mal, hasta que me di cuenta de que el problema no es el tiempo verbal, sino el verbo. A menos que la fiesta sea en tu casa y estés allí, o sigas en el lugar de la fiesta, si la acción está acabada y ya no estás en el lugar de la fiesta, ¿no debería ser "fuera", en vez de "viniera"?. Porque si el que habla ya no está en el lugar de la fiesta, nadie puede "venir" a ese lugar, desde su punto de vista, sino solo "ir", o "haber ido", en el pasado.
¿Qué opinais?


----------



## MarieSuzanne

¿Y por qué el que habla no puede estar en el lugar al que acudió o no la otra persona?


----------



## manicha

Claro que el que habla puede estar en ese lugar. No digo que "viniera" esté mal, solo que cuando buscaba situaciones en las que utilizar la frase, visualizo una fiesta ya terminada, y una conversación mantenida el día siguiente. Y a menos que sigamos, o hayamos vuelto, al lugar de la fiesta, la forma correcta es "fuera", y no "viniera". Y como no suelo dar fiestas en mi casa, pues se me hace más natural "fuera" (a ese sitio en el que ya no estamos) y no "viniera" (a este sitio en el que aún estamos o al que hemos vuelto). En cambio, con "haya venido" no hay ese problema porque es evidente que aún estamos en la fiesta. 
Me pareció interesante apuntarlo porque en inglés creo que la diferencia entre los verbos "come" y "go" en frases como esta no está tan clara. 
Saludos.


----------



## Ynez

Yo también pensé en ese problema con "viniera", manicha, y temía que alguien dijera algo (jeje), pero la verdad es que decirlo lo decimos.

Tal y como yo planteé mi ejemplo, no es lógico, porque primero usé "ir" y luego acabé con "vinieria", pero esa no era la idea principal, y pensé que en realidad lo usamos así sin problemas.


----------



## manicha

Pues puede que sea una diferencia dialectal, pero de verdad que le di unas cuantas vueltas hasta darme cuenta de por qué "viniera" no me gustaba, porque yo nunca utilizaría "viniera" en vez de "fuera".. Si en vez de una fiesta, hablásemos de ir a trabajar (que de eso no nos libramos casi nunca) no habría problema.


----------



## Ynez

En tu caso entonces, tendrías que hacer la fiesta en tu casa para usarlo.


----------

